
The Reykjavik File: Secret U.S. And Soviet Documents on 1986 Summit (2006) - georgecmu
https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB203/index.htm
======
andrew_
Only made it through 4 documents so far, and while mostly dry, it's still
incredibly fascinating. The underlying expectations being laid out in dialogue
in the beginning (and knowing the outcome later) is really very interesting.

------
chiph
The GLCMs positioned in Germany were just down the road from me when I was
stationed there (Hahn Air Base was the host base for Wüschheim Air Station),
and were a major reason why the INF treaty was signed.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1990/04/12/c...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1990/04/12/cruise-
missile-drawdown-begins-at-us-air-base-in-west-
germany/2ec6db6a-a062-4f91-bf1b-b8d63c667ce1/?utm_term=.b622e801e43f)

I've been watching developments around the potential demise of the INF with
some concern.

------
gandhium
> what would have happened if Gorbachev had simply accepted Reagan's
> apparently sincere offer to share SDI technology rather than dismissing this
> as ridiculous when the U.S. would not even share "milking machines."

This... this is interesting. What technology Reagan was talking about?

